# Balaclava vs facemask vs built in baselayer mask.



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking at facemasks...

Big fan of how the airhole balaclava look and seem like they'd function well:
BALACLAVAS â€” Airhole Facemasks

But concerned if they get to hot and whether they fit nicely under a helmet?
Imagine they'd block sound and be a squashed fit

Also liking the ride high point tech tee with balaclava built in however I imagine it gets pretty stuffy when temps rise.

http://www.blue-tomato.com/en-GB/product/Ride-High+Point+Tech+Tee+LS-301745030-dark+cobalt/?cr=GBP&_$ja=tsid:46445&adword=Google/UK/PRODUKTERWEITERUNG/Ride/301745030&gclid=CPrSmeHJhcMCFanMtAodHlAAwA

Do most people find neck warmers/facemasks to be the better option?

I know theres a sticky thread on this but it's way too long to sift through :embarrased1::hairy:


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

RIDERUK said:


> Looking at facemasks...
> 
> Big fan of how the airhole balaclava look and seem like they'd function well:
> BALACLAVAS â€” Airhole Facemasks
> ...


I had an air hole bandanna (Velcro one) and didn't really like it, it kept falling down. I now have a rip curl neck warmer, just a straight tube pretty much. I don't really like it either but it stays on. 
Those balaclavas don't look like a bad option, I'd definitely try one. I imagine it would fit nicely under a helmet.
That said it has to be very cold for me to bust out the neckwarmer cause it will get pretty hot in short order, it's easy enough to take it off and stash it in my pocket though


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

I ride in an Under Armor Balaclava. I find it doesn't droop down and it's easy to breath through. It really takes the edge off when riding in -30F temp :facepalm1: If I ride in warmer temps or get hot, i either pull it down so basically its over the top of my head and under my chin (easy to do while doing down a slope) or if really warm, wear it like a neck gator (stopping and taking my helmet off).

I used to have one of those tube things, but they drove me nuts because they were always drooping when they got soggy with sweat.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I have one of these airhole mask. So far I like it. I stays dry all day because of the hole. So do my goggles.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm about to buy a base layer shirt and I can either get a crew neck or a long neck which extends as a face mask.

Quick replies are appreciated because I am about to buy.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i'm a big fan of a merino wool buff

versatile

wicking

breathable

thin+warm


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> i'm a big fan of a merino wool buff
> 
> versatile
> 
> ...


have you ever tried a base layer that has a long neck that you can pull up as a face mask?/what do you think of the idea?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

basser said:


> have you ever tried a base layer that has a long neck that you can pull up as a face mask?/what do you think of the idea?


the thing I like about the buff is that if its cold, it covers everything in 1 piece, and tbh i only need it when its cold, I'll wear it on the bottom half of my head on a medium temp day just for neck and chin sun protection. i have a face piece thing on my volcom jackets but dont use it.

the buff goes under a helmet without needing a thick hat, wicks away sweat and snow...

i really like things to be modular so u can make it the most comfortable, ie shells for outer...., like...if i dont need the facepiece on my baselayer that day...but its already attached...annoying...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

+1 for merino buffs. Its so versatile. I have one around my neck and one folded over as a helmet beanie. Balaclavas come out only when its super cold.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Ill get the one with the long neck for now and see how it goes, my next will be regular crew cut


----------

